# PCRR Christmas Layout



## Pine Creek RailRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

Ladies & Gentlemen,

Each year part of our family tradition includes a Christmas O Gauge Train Layout, this year we added a 2nd level inner loop of RealTrax, for the new Hallmark/Lionel Santa Express. Our Christmas layout is unique and features our Potter County Christmas Bear Tree. 

PCRR/Dave


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

That is a unique christmas tree layout. Where does Santa put the presents  ?


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

*Unique Christmas Tree*

IV,
Sense it's just me and my wife now, Santa hangs our Christmas presents on the Fire Place Mantle, 
or places them on the floor in front of the fire place. Santa definitely knows his way around our house.
Santa is one of God's most trusted entities, and helps celebrate his sons birthday every year.

PCRR/Dave


----------

